# MBTI Charts



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Since the last couple of threads or so are dead... Let's start a new one!

Trying to get this chart thing to work

Heres a chart of the first villains that come to mind for each type from myself. Templates from Deviantart, its here


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Would of gone for:
NTs because everyone else is "meh".
*INTP*: Mr. Freeze
*ENTP*: The Joker
*INTJ*: Scarecrow
*ENTJ*: Green Goblin 

NT Villains are just the best, INTPs are probably the worst out of the lot :c


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

Honestly INTP villian Kyuubey... is awesome!! I'd love to be an evil telepathic alien cat >


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh god, I am...

ASRIEL DREEMURR


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

INTP Villains:

L if you consider Yagami Light the hero
Sans if you're playing Genocide
Other than that, no idea.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

I did one with real life "villains" (probably not too accurate)


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

leictreon said:


> I did one with real life "villains" (probably not too accurate)


Hilary as an ENTJ villian, love it lmao.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

New chart, new villains


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

flourine said:


> New chart, new villains


Naraku better be in the next one


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

@Inu No Taisho I do not know him. What MBTI is he?


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

flourine said:


> @Inu No Taisho I do not know him. What MBTI is he?


INTJ if I recall correctly.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

I didnt get your villain on this one but seeing as im a Jojo and Touhou fanboy I just cooked this up. I know it doesnt have much Jojo but I'm trying to get more into it, even though I don't play Touhou (idk where to get them, so either way I just read pages on Touhou wiki)


----------

